# New SnowMan Pull Plow



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Guys-

Just wrapping up the installation of my new 7' SnowMan pull plow- can't wait to try this out! Should work great on my dead-end drives (of which I have a lot)!

(hood is popped in one pic because we're temporarily using jumper cables to hook batteries together until my battery cables arrive tomorrow)- knew someone would notice that Thumbs Up


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

The pics might be nice...


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking set up! I bet a back blade is amazing for driveways.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

And if you ever back into a ditch they have enough power to lift the whole back end of the truck off the ground....so IVE heard


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks just like my 04...only you have cab lights you lucky f**k! Great looking truck!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Slick setup. Haven't seen you on here much lately?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'm anxious to put it through its' paces and see how much it saves me on time (hopefully a lot)!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We also have the wiring and controller set up on my dmax pickup- so I can swap it onto either truck as needed.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice set up. Can you see it in the mirrors at all?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup- the edges of the plow (sides) are in view of my side mirrors, with the tailgate off I can see the plow in my rear view mirror as well


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Leaving the tailgate off is a must do with a pull plow. 

It's interesting to see how much further the snowman sticks out from the back of the truck compared to the Arctic & Daniels.

I have an 8' Daniels, in the down position it is to close to the truck for my liking.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

CAT 245ME;1726579 said:


> Leaving the tailgate off is a must do with a pull plow.
> 
> It's interesting to see how much further the snowman sticks out from the back of the truck compared to the Arctic & Daniels.
> 
> I have an 8' Daniels, in the down position it is to close to the truck for my liking.


I actually was leaning towards the daniels at first because of how close it stayed to the truck- but lack of dealer support and them being half out of business steered me away from them- plus the fact that there's no "trip" feature on the daniels scared me.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

mkwl;1726653 said:


> I actually was leaning towards the daniels at first because of how close it stayed to the truck- but lack of dealer support and them being half out of business steered me away from them- plus the fact that there's no "trip" feature on the daniels scared me.


That does stick out pretty far. Daniels pull plows do just fine without trip.

Good luck with it, it'll make plowing easier for you.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

mkwl;1726653 said:


> I actually was leaning towards the daniels at first because of how close it stayed to the truck- but lack of dealer support and them being half out of business steered me away from them- plus the fact that there's no "trip" feature on the daniels scared me.


I have poly edges on mine never causes any property damage, I had mine shipped from Daniels, dealer support wasn't a concern for me. Not to much to go wrong on these, after all I may modify mine to the way I want it.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool setup! Let us know how it works out!


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice set up. I'm running a similar set up and it does save you time. Just take it slow at first because there's a little bit of a learning curve for those not use to having all that equipment hanging off the front and back. You have to concentrate a little more and not forget about the what's in front of you while your concentrating on operating the pull plow and the same goes for the front plow. Also don't forget about weight in the bed you will still need some. Once you drop the plow and apply pressure the rear will become very lite and there goes your traction. Here's a shot of my set up. The weight in the bed vary's depending on where I'm going. The quad is a easy on and off and provides just enough weight.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

forkicks;1727203 said:


> Nice set up. I'm running a similar set up and it does save you time. Just take it slow at first because there's a little bit of a learning curve for those not use to having all that equipment hanging off the front and back. You have to concentrate a little more and not forget about the what's in front of you while your concentrating on operating the pull plow and the same goes for the front plow. Also don't forget about weight in the bed you will still need some. Once you drop the plow and apply pressure the rear will become very lite and there goes your traction. Here's a shot of my set up. The weight in the bed vary's depending on where I'm going. The quad is a easy on and off and provides just enough weight.


Say yours don't have down pressure Right?


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Antlerart06;1727222 said:


> Say yours don't have down pressure Right?


No there is no down pressure on this type but it digs in just enough. It also has a trip set up should you hit something. Not that something like that ever happens. Also I like the pivoting part on this set up to. It will dump snow off to the left or right if you want. All you have to do is let one side pull heavier than the other. Also another nice feature if needed is that you can push the snow back into a spot if you want to. It acts just like if you were to back blade with the front plow.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm sure the daniels "probably" would have done alright, but I have a LOT of very high end drives (pavers/belgian block)- a lot of edged to get caught in- the trip action adds a little peace of mind for me- don't want to rip up someone's block, or tear the hitch off the back of my truck


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

mkwl;1727613 said:


> I'm sure the daniels "probably" would have done alright, but I have a LOT of very high end drives (pavers/belgian block)- a lot of edged to get caught in- the trip action adds a little peace of mind for me- don't want to rip up someone's block, or tear the hitch off the back of my truck


You should have poly cutting edges on both plows if you're doing drives like that.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

WIPensFan;1727621 said:


> You should have poly cutting edges on both plows if you're doing drives like that.


I had thought about putting on poly edges, but I've been doing these drives for several years now, no issues with the steel edge as long as I run shoes on the drives.


----------

